# Signs of Autism - My 2 Year Old



## xpinkpandax

My little girl will be 2 in a week and I've noticed signs in her development from last year. I raised concern to the health visitor at 15 months when she hadn't started talking. She suggested she see her again at 18 months but there was still no improvement and made another visit again at 21 months and referred her for speech therapy. She hasn't had any yet but has had a Griffiths test done and a hearing test arranged, the specialist suggested signs of Autism but wants to see her back again in 6 months time.

These are some of the signs that suggested she may have Autism (or other)
No speech or recognisable words at all
Usually doesn't answer when her name is called (sometimes only to me or her daddy)
Doesn't usually give eye contact (again sometimes only to me or her daddy)
In her own little world most of the time
Doesn't interact with other kids
Lines items up if they are the same object, colour or shape.
Gets upset or frightened by general things e.g going into a certain shop, certain things on tv like a cartoon character
Can't take instruction e.g go get your shoes
Put her fingers in front of her eyes alot
She loves playing repetitive games, she likes me to count her fingers or words in a book over and over.

Sometimes she will learn to do something new but forget it again a day or two later.

Is it typical for a child with Autism to learn and forget things? Could these characteristics just be typical for some children at her age and grow out of them? I'm not really sure what to think, some family members are saying I'm doing the right thing by getting her help and others think I'm over reacting and that she's just slow.:shrug:


----------



## sun

What I've learned is that it is so hard to say what a typical child with autism is like because they can be so different. They do change over time as well - the developmental peds were thinking autism with my son when he was 18 months old, but now are thinking it is something else (he has general developmental delay).

My only recommendation is to follow your instinct in regards to your daughter. When my son was very young I knew something was up with him even though relatives kept going on about how I was being silly. You know your daughter best - you see her every day and you can sense if there's something not right. She does show some of the red flags for autism, so if you are concerned then I would get her assessed as soon as possible rather than wait another 6 months.

Will she be starting speech therapy soon? Lots of hugs! :hugs:


----------



## lindsayms05

I work with children with autism and some of your daughters characteristics are seen in children with autism. That doesn't mean she has autism, but I definitely think it's worth investigating further. Good luck!


----------



## JASMAK

Sounds alot like my daughter who was originally diagnosed with PDD, and now has 'classice' autism.


----------



## xpinkpandax

She hasn't been to speech therapy yet we have just attended the first parent meeting and we were given tips and advice of how to help her talk. Had a google for Classic Autism and it is very similar to my LO. You are right sun, I have just went with my instincts, I just want what's best for her really. 

I've always noticed little things from she was a baby like she would never put things in her mouth, my son would have put EVERYTHING in his mouth when he was younger like most babies lol. She was very sensitive to tastes and would only eat certain bland foods, she can still be like this and will put food to her lips to taste before eating! If she hasn't seen a certain food before she'll point bank refuse it and cry if I try to get her to taste it. She didn't really laugh at all until a late age and I found it hard to make her laugh when playing games or whatever with her. 

I've an older cousin who has Asperger's and a younger cousin who has Dyspraxia, and now a cousin on my LO's side with Autism. Could be a genetic link?

I've been referred through my health visitor to speech therapy and for the Griffiths test, should I go through her GP instead?


----------



## JASMAK

xpinkpandax said:


> She hasn't been to speech therapy yet we have just attended the first parent meeting and we were given tips and advice of how to help her talk. Had a google for Classic Autism and it is very similar to my LO. You are right sun, I have just went with my instincts, I just want what's best for her really.
> 
> I've always noticed little things from she was a baby like she would never put things in her mouth, my son would have put EVERYTHING in his mouth when he was younger like most babies lol. She was very sensitive to tastes and would only eat certain bland foods, she can still be like this and will put food to her lips to taste before eating! If she hasn't seen a certain food before she'll point bank refuse it and cry if I try to get her to taste it. She didn't really laugh at all until a late age and I found it hard to make her laugh when playing games or whatever with her.
> 
> I've an older cousin who has Asperger's and a younger cousin who has Dyspraxia, and now a cousin on my LO's side with Autism. Could be a genetic link?
> 
> I've been referred through my health visitor to speech therapy and for the Griffiths test, should I go through her GP instead?

My daughter was the same for food and toys too. I don't know if it's genetic or not...as there is so many types of autism (5 - Rett's, Disintegrative, Aspergers, PDD-NOS, and classic). They will rule out Asperger's right away if there is any speech delay. I would go through Speech, not your GP. YOu will need a speech assessment for the diagnosis anyways, and your GP is not capable of making that diagnosis. HOWEVER, you could go to your GP for a referral to a pediatrician, as you will need to see one anyways...so why not get on that list now.


----------



## xpinkpandax

Thanks jasmak I will make her an appointment :thumbup:

Also, the specialist that done the Griffiths test had put her name down for Educational Psychology for when she is at the age to start nursery, any idea what this is for or what it will involve if she needs it by that time? :flower:


----------



## JASMAK

never heard of it, but I am in another country (Canada). The things we needed for Makena were: Speech, OT, hearing, blood (which hasn't been done yet as she blew 6 viens from moving while drawing blood - while being held down), Infant development (not required, but we had), developmental and regular pediatric assessments, and then, finally, the children's neuro-psychologist with the ADOS testing...and combined with everything...they made the diagnosis. The ADOS was done with the verbal and nonverbal tests...because she said some numbers etc. She scored well-within the ASD range for both. So, assuming your process will be similar...I would try to get her on as many waitlists now, as possible.


----------



## sam2eb

My son, who is due to start nursery in september will be seeing an educational psychologist next week.

He was referred to them when he was referred for an autism assessment.

Because he isnt at school etc yet she is coming out to the house. Not too sure exactly what she will do, probably just ask ? about my son. 

I think her job is to help decide what extra help he will need for nursery etc.

Will let you know after she has been!


----------



## xpinkpandax

Wow that is alot of tests jasmak, I didn't realise so many things would be involved!

Thanks Sam2eb that'll be a great help! Hope everything goes well :thumbup:


----------



## EmilyDB1993

Not to worry you - but you need that checked out ASAP, if she has got autism, she needs to be diagnosed otherwise it can transition into other mental illnesses, which is common in girls apparently.

I had suspected autism when I was young, my health visitor kept raising it with my mother, who couldn't care less really. She didn't get me diagnosed, instead punishing my behaviour with beatings and abuse. I'm 18 now and it's transitioned into psychosis. Psychosis and schizophrenia are common illnesses in undiagnosed autistic girls, but it's not unheard of for them to not develop them, so don't panic :)

You clearly love your daughter, and it brings tears to my eyes when I see how much love all these kids receive, it's restores my faith in people, especially when no one came to my aid, when they all knew what I had. 

I hope it all goes well for you, good luck :) x


----------



## Eoz

Its a long hard road to go down but fight all you can.My little girl who is now 3 and a half showed some disturbing signs from 13mths.I knew something wasn't right.i fought hard to get her seen and no one cared.it was only when my son was born that the HV saw her behaviour and started the ball rolling.

She was finally diagnosed with Sensory Processing Disorder and mild Autism.But getting the diagnosis hasnt changed a bloody thing.we have no help and no support and its a very hard life to live.

My son is now 22 months and he is also showing signs of the same condition but we keep getting told he is copying or just got 5th child syndrome.I'm not stupid I know he isnt developing as he should.he still can't speak,hits out,breaks things,refuses to get his hands dirty,screams when the hoover goes on.I'm hoping when he has his 2 year check they will see he needs help and start listening to me.

Good luck with it honey.here to talk if you need to :hugs:


----------



## xpinkpandax

It does seem like they don't want to diagnose her just yet because of her age so anyone I've seen or talked to has said to come back in another couple months every time. Haven't heard from speech therapy yet, I think we were meant to go back after 3 months for one on one visit. When she had her griffiths assessment she was told to come back in another 6 months. From what I've read noticing the signs and getting help as early as possible can benefit the child to 'rewire the brain' obviously that sounds a bit far fetched but any sort of help early on can help her toward her future. She has shown new signs lately too like really particular about how her toys should be set e.g she lines items up and they HAVE to be straight or she'll take a tantrum. She is getting soo frustrated lately and having more tantrums because she can't express herself, sometimes she hits herself and I don't really know what to do. I just try to calm her the best I can but sometimes that doesn't even work. She has started to take my hand and pull me to where she needs me or wants something which is good!

I don't think there's much more I can do really when it comes to getting help, it seems to be a waiting game at the minute.


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

My son is just turning 2 and I've been told that although he'll get assessed just now they generally won't diagnose in my area until 3. We went through the Health Visitor who has referred us to a Children's Centre where he will get initially assessed. I self referred him to Speech Therapy a few months back because of the long wait in our area and we've been put on the 'More Than Words' programme designed for parents of children with an ASD. We had an initial appointment with the Speech Therapist who has referred DS to the Educational psychologist and my understanding is that the EP will go to the nursery and make sure any help is in place that DS might need and any changes are made to make things easier for him. 

To get things moving we asked the HV to arrange a referral to Audiology as DS wasn't responding to his name and we wanted to rule hearing out, he's going back again because he has fluid in his ears to retest. The specialist HV from the children's centre has said that even though they won't diagnose until 3 doesn't mean he won't get all the help he needs as early intervention is very important.

We're on a bit of a rollercoaster at the mo as DS is doing much better at the mo, he's responding to his name more, looking for reaction more and starting pretend play. However the big things are still missing like speech, pointing, showing.. One day we're positive he has Autism and the next we're questioning everything. My advice would be that there's no harm in getting your lo assessed and if he does need help then you're on your way to getting early intervention.xxxxx


----------



## xpinkpandax

Just a bit of an update on Madison's progress, she has started to say some words in the last 2 months so far...
Choo choo
Shoes
Juice
1, 2, 3, 4, 5.
Go
Bye

So proud of her! She only says these occasionally but doesn't use them to communicate, she normally uses her version of sign language like opening and closing her hand to get my attention or tap her mouth and take my hand if she wants juice. She hasn't counted in a while so I hope she hasn't forgotten as she has done before. She is just a little smarty pants in her mind, she discovered her brothers nintendo ds and now plays games so easily, mostly matching games with shapes etc 

I can now ask her things like where is? games, e.g where a certain shape is, where's mummys nose etc. She will point to them and get them right. Another step is the pointing, before she would have flapped her hand, which she still does if she wants something but when I give her a choice of a snack she will point to which one she wants which is good!

She has had 1 appointment with speech therapy last week and he gave me a pack of activities to do with her like instead of asking her where a certain object is I have use a verb, like put the dolly on the bed. I've been doing little games with her for a while now and it shows it has paid off as she can understand some things that I say now and also repeating some words herself. It's amazing how much she actually knows but has speech delay!

Still not sure about the Autism I suppose it's up to the professionals to diagnose that. Some signs are still there even though she has made progress in her speech. She still

Lines objects up
Cries and screams at silly things
Little eye contact but will stare for a few secs and flap her hand until she gets my attention.
Only responds to her name occasionally
Flaps her hand to get my attention
No interaction with other kids
Really fussy eater, refuses anything new from her usual food.
Puts her fingers around her eyes alot
In a world of her own the same as before.

Still unsure whether this is just speech delay and everything above is just apart of that. She also had her audiology and tested 100% for her hearing so that's clear now. The next step is back to clinic for another griffiths in a few months.

BabyJay's Mummy how is your DS doing at the moment? You were saying he had made progress last time, any changes? :flower:


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Aww v glad your DD is making progress, sounds like she's doing really well!!

We've had major changes, DS went back for his hearing test and still had glue ear so a few weeks ago he had grommets fitted and his adenoids removed. Just before he had his second hearing test the speech therapist from the 'more than words' programme came out to do a home assessment and she felt strongly that he didn't have autism. We came off the 'more than words' programme and are waiting for the 'two to talk' to start. Since having his grommets he's started clapping, waving, dancing, saying bye bye and waving, says ball, eat, egg, car, cat, beebies (for cbeebies), door, bath, no, yes and i think there's prob a few others. He doesn't really use them in context apart from bye bye but it's such a big start. He is also beginning to point to things. We're pretty positive he doesn't have autism but he is still being assessed, his paediatrician saw him before he had the grommets and put in his report that he will see DS again in 6 months and if they still have concerns will refer him to the Autism Team for diagnosis. I think from the paediatrician seeing him until now there has been such a big difference that I don't think that will happen, i do think he's going to still need speech therapy though. He's been given a free nursery place which starts in September so hopefully that will help him more as well. Sorry, what a big long story but thanks so much for asking. Hopefully we both continue to see big changes in our lo's xxx


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Also, I got this dvd for lo and it has really helped his speech, it's made in conjunction with a speech therapist and he absolutely loves it  

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sookie-Finn-Our-Day-DVD/dp/B003KPMNBQ

Also, if you haven't already, maybe speak to someone about a early free child place at nursery, not sure how it works where you are, I'm in Scotland. It was relatively easy, our specialist HV put in a supporting application and then we filled out one and handed it into the nursery just mentioning who was involved in his care such as Speech Therapist, Educational Psychologist etc xx


----------



## JASMAK

Get the book More than Words, and, if you can afford it, hire speech 1X a month out of pocket and ask her to leave stuff for you to work on. At this stage you have to Keep at the professionals as you continue to help your child anyway you can. If you want...PM me. X


----------



## xpinkpandax

BabyJ'sMummy said:


> Aww v glad your DD is making progress, sounds like she's doing really well!!
> 
> We've had major changes, DS went back for his hearing test and still had glue ear so a few weeks ago he had grommets fitted and his adenoids removed. Just before he had his second hearing test the speech therapist from the 'more than words' programme came out to do a home assessment and she felt strongly that he didn't have autism. We came off the 'more than words' programme and are waiting for the 'two to talk' to start. Since having his grommets he's started clapping, waving, dancing, saying bye bye and waving, says ball, eat, egg, car, cat, beebies (for cbeebies), door, bath, no, yes and i think there's prob a few others. He doesn't really use them in context apart from bye bye but it's such a big start. He is also beginning to point to things. We're pretty positive he doesn't have autism but he is still being assessed, his paediatrician saw him before he had the grommets and put in his report that he will see DS again in 6 months and if they still have concerns will refer him to the Autism Team for diagnosis. I think from the paediatrician seeing him until now there has been such a big difference that I don't think that will happen, i do think he's going to still need speech therapy though. He's been given a free nursery place which starts in September so hopefully that will help him more as well. Sorry, what a big long story but thanks so much for asking. Hopefully we both continue to see big changes in our lo's xxx




BabyJ'sMummy said:


> Also, I got this dvd for lo and it has really helped his speech, it's made in conjunction with a speech therapist and he absolutely loves it
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sookie-Finn-Our-Day-DVD/dp/B003KPMNBQ
> 
> Also, if you haven't already, maybe speak to someone about a early free child place at nursery, not sure how it works where you are, I'm in Scotland. It was relatively easy, our specialist HV put in a supporting application and then we filled out one and handed it into the nursery just mentioning who was involved in his care such as Speech Therapist, Educational Psychologist etc xx




JASMAK said:


> Get the book More than Words, and, if you can afford it, hire speech 1X a month out of pocket and ask her to leave stuff for you to work on. At this stage you have to Keep at the professionals as you continue to help your child anyway you can. If you want...PM me. X

That's brilliant BabyJ'smummy! Such an improvement :thumbup: I forgot about 'ball' she can say that too lol! Madison is the same she'll be assessed again in a couple of months and if they've any concerns regarding autism they will also refer her to an Autism specialist team. I'm in Northern Ireland and she won't start nursery until she is 3 and has to be out of nappies by then, something I'm not sure where to start as she doesn't understand what I'm saying nor can she tell me when she needs to go, think I'll need some advice for that! I'm sure it'll be worth mentioning to HV anyway! She has been referred for educational psychologist for when she starts and there is also a Special needs school in my area that has a class especially for kids with Autism and other special needs :thumbup: I'll update in the next couple months again and see how our LO's are getting on, I love hearing of any improvement so I don't mind reading the long stories! :flower: xxx

Jasmak, she's been to see the speech therapist just once he didn't really do much at the appointment apart from asking me alot of questions then got her to point a few objects out. He sent me out a load of activities to do with her such as pictures of clothing and a picture of a doll and I have to ask her to 'put the hat on the doll' apparently to help her learn verbs as well as nouns. It seems to work although she doesn't say any of the words she has learnt to understand what I instruct her. Plus she seems to really enjoy it too, which is good! She doesn't go back to see him for another couple of months though, I'll have a look in the more than words that has been mentioned, thanks for the support girls :flower:


----------

